# Th most elaborate home haunt around PINE LAKES CARNIVAL must see!!! dallas tx



## pinelakeshaunt (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Evil clowns freak me out man! The one at the balloon popping booth is the scariest!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it, thanks so much for sharing...we are doing the carnival theme this year but it is of no compairison...you really did a phanominal job


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome. I love it! The clowns are all super scary, the lighting is just great...it rocks.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Super creepy and so amazingly great at the same time!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty flippin' impressive.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

that is quite elaborate and I love the attention to detail everywhere. Amazing!


----------



## pinelakeshaunt (Sep 6, 2012)

*check out PINE LAKES CARNIVAL home haunt , most elaborate home haunt around*

come check out the scariest and most detailed home haunt around
http://www.facebook.com/PineLakesCemetery PRESS LIKE AND JOIN THE FUN


search pine lakes carnival on youtube to see the action


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty impressive!

One of these days I want to retheme to a circus/carnival, and I love looking at others' haunts for inspiration. Yours has a lot of inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

That IS a very impressive carnival display. After being on this site for a few years and doing a Magic Mirror display since 2009, I am looking to move the display forward. Up to now I have not had any kind of particular theme, but stemming off of the Magic Mirror and the fact that I prefer the 'mysterious' over the gory, it seemed natural to gravitate towards an eventual carnival theme. Now given what this fellow has all set up, it has me wondering even if I did half of what this guy did...what do you do when it storms? Living on Long Island, NY, we are notorious for having bad weather around Halloween. In 2009 & 2010, I had problems with wind. 2011 we had a bit of snow, BUT lukily, not too bad and it was all melted by the time the TOTs came out. Last year, 2012, we had Hurricane Sandy which pretty much almost ruined Halloween due to having no power. (I did improvise though and did something else instead of the Magic Mirror). Overall 2011 was the best year so far. 

So as of now, I don't know what Halloween 2013 is going to bring, but I know it is going to be my largest display to date (since no one has seen what I planned for last year, I am going to put that out as well as anything new I think up for this year. Now given that with a carnival theme you have more in terms of lighting, it does have me wondering, how would you handle a storm situation under short notice. In my case, I am the only one that sets things up and takes them down. I only set up for the one night, but my problem would be if on the big day if I get a sudden wind, rain storm or even both. I would need to take measures to protect many of the items from rain as in a sudden down pour it would be hard to collect everything up on my own. 

My Magic Mirror has been located in the side vestibule of my house and as such, that is pretty much the only thing that is protected. All I have to do is unplug the setup and close the outside door...done.

I had thought of using those Coleman lawn canopies as show in the video above and that would be good for light rain, but what about wind? I have heard mixed reviews on these canopies in regards to how they hold up in wind.

I am curious to hear of others that have fairly large displays such as this fellows and what would they do in the event of a storm and having little to no help in a fast tear down.

I do have to add that one thing I do have in my favor is there is a large awning in the backyard I can quickly move things to, but getting the items there quickly would be my concern.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanx,

Geo


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that haunt is awesome! I wish I could see for myself!


----------



## YFZSTARR (Sep 18, 2011)

What is the address?


----------

